# Carcinoid Tumor



## JEYCPC (Mar 12, 2009)

This year there are new codes for Carcinoid Tumor (Neuroendocrine-209)  The pathology reports I receive rarely state wether it's benign or malignant.  
What would you use? (unspecified?)  

Thank you


----------



## whaleheadking (Mar 12, 2009)

*no unspecified*

I was talking to our endocrine pathologist about this the other day.   The thing is there is no unspecified carcinoid tumor code.  She said that if it's not specified as malignant it should be considered benign since if it were malingant this would be specified.  

Not the best answer and we don't have a written policy to support it, but it seems safe enough to me.  That fact that you have a carcinoid tumor is better than saying a neoplasm of uncertain uncertain or unspecified behavior.  Someone went through the trouble to invent these codes, so I assume they want them used.


----------



## Mouf1818 (Mar 12, 2009)

When you look up "carcinoid" in ICD-9-CM it tells you for the default to see Tumor, Carcinoid and when you look this up, the default for tumor, carcinoid is benign.... so I would use benign unless the report states malignant.

Amber, CPC


----------



## JEYCPC (Mar 13, 2009)

Ah, good thinking.  Very helpful.  Thanks!


----------

